# Florida Bureau of Compliance



## gottashiner (Jun 23, 2017)

think we should EACH file a complaint with:
Bureau of Compliance

Division of Florida Condominiums, Timeshares & Mobile Homes

400 W. Robinson Street, Suite N-908

Orlando, FL 32801

407-317-7226


----------



## gottashiner (Jun 23, 2017)

Didn't mean to hit enter so title is spelled incorrectly!  poop. 
I filed a complaint early dec 2016 after my account was under a point audit and locked in Sept.   I received emails and phone calls from the state investigator, who then contacted Wyndham.  The response from Wyndham was priceless- they had dates when they had spoken with me (all false but may have been the dates I emailed or attempted to call) and what I had asked for and what they had done for me.  I asked for nothing but to pool my points and have my account unlocked. This was finally done but I easily had 20+ hours on phone on hold! Wyndham's response was priceless!   They had to be talking about another owner because their responses had nothing in common with how they treated me.  My issues had been resolved and I figured that disputing Wyndham's claims would not be worth the hassle.

I would not hesitate to file another complaint with the Bureau of Compliance and I'm amazed that we aren't all filing complaints.  Wyndham's response to the Bureau was definitely much faster than they ever responded to me.

One great thing that happened is I may be asked if I want to attend an owners update but I get a phone message (waiting for me when I walk into my unit) saying that they overbooked and have to cancel my spot!  Shocker!  They do not want me talking to a potential owner because I will praise the resorts but say do not buy through Wyndham!  I used to be the owner that sales would ask to talk to people on the fence because I love the product and I can sell.  I would love to see what is on my account now!

As people file complaints, please post on this thread.  The forms are online at http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/lsc/timeshare.html


----------



## sts1732 (Jun 23, 2017)

In a recent sale of a TS we owned through Hyatt. I had a heck of a time to get them to recognize the new owner within their designated time line of 30 for transfer, 30 to recognize the new owner. After countless attempts of communication both by phone, email, closing co., and at my wits end. I filed a complaint with the FL. attorney general, which answered my complaint, referred my complaint to  State of Florida/Department of Business and Professional Regulation. About the time this happened Hyatt magically woke up and only so happy to complete the transfer..........imagine that.......


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 27, 2017)

Bumping 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 27, 2017)

This actually is one the better idea's on how to draw attention to the debacle.


----------



## Bigrob (Jun 28, 2017)

I think if you plan on filing a report/complaint with this approach you should be prepared to document in detail (dates and times) the issues you've encountered and the direct impact as a result of the issues. Generic statements such as "the search function is broken" are not going to be effective. 

I also believe it is in your best interests to fully exercise your options with Wyndham first. This is important for two reasons; it gives Wyndham the chance to attempt to rectify your issue(s); and it also shows the Bureau of Compliance that you have done everything you can in trying to work directly with Wyndham, if it should come to needing to file a complaint with them.

20 pointed, well-documented complaints with a clear explanation of unresolved issues and their impacts are going to be more effective than a flood of vague/generic complaints.


----------



## sts1732 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> I think if you plan on filing a report/complaint with this approach you should be prepared to document in detail (dates and times) the issues you've encountered and the direct impact as a result of the issues. Generic statements such as "the search function is broken" are not going to be effective.
> 
> I also believe it is in your best interests to fully exercise your options with Wyndham first. This is important for two reasons; it gives Wyndham the chance to attempt to rectify your issue(s); and it also shows the Bureau of Compliance that you have done everything you can in trying to work directly with Wyndham, if it should come to needing to file a complaint with them.
> 
> 20 pointed, well-documented complaints with a clear explanation of unresolved issues and their impacts are going to be more effective than a flood of vague/generic complaints.



Point well taken.  Fortunately for us and my wife's complete documentation of every thing. We had 2 mo. worth of attempts, emails, records of phone calls to back it up.


----------



## breezez (Jun 28, 2017)

I had issue with Frontier Cable, when Verizon sold FIOS to them.   Over 30 days after the switch my stuff still did not work, but I kept getting bills.   Once I got Attorney General and other state agencies involved, out came the red carpet and my situation got resolved in 48 hours.

So, If you have document your attempts to resolve a situation using state agencies to advocate on your behalf will certainly kick things in gear.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 20, 2017)

I've been locked out for about a month. They are telling me to wait until IT fixes it. I am 8 weeks out waiting for a contract to post as well.

Is it time to file a complaint?


----------



## Braindead (Sep 20, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I've been locked out for about a month. They are telling me to wait until IT fixes it. I am 8 weeks out waiting for a contract to post as well.
> 
> Is it time to file a complaint?


I would call Owner Care and inform them that you are going to file the complaint Friday if you can't login to your account by tomorrow night.
A month is too long and time to see some action!


----------



## bendadin (Sep 21, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I would call Owner Care and inform them that you are going to file the complaint Friday if you can't login to your account by tomorrow night.
> A month is too long and time to see some action!



I called in yesterday and said that I would be filing a complaint. It was fixed this morning. The new contract hasn't hit yet. I have ARP on 2 out of the 3 (the affiliate is not giving me ARP which is fine.) And I have RARP which I had no clue about until this new system. Hopefully the whole thing doesn't crumble when they get around to loading the new contract (which will absolutely be my last contract.)


----------



## nicemann (Sep 21, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I called in yesterday and said that I would be filing a complaint. It was fixed this morning. The new contract hasn't hit yet. I have ARP on 2 out of the 3 (the affiliate is not giving me ARP which is fine.) And I have RARP which I had no clue about until this new system. Hopefully the whole thing doesn't crumble when they get around to loading the new contract (which will absolutely be my last contract.)



Sad you have to threaten to file a complaint for them to fix your account.  Glad it is working now.


----------



## ilya (Sep 21, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I called in yesterday and said that I would be filing a complaint. It was fixed this morning. The new contract hasn't hit yet. I have ARP on 2 out of the 3 (the affiliate is not giving me ARP which is fine.) And I have RARP which I had no clue about until this new system. Hopefully the whole thing doesn't crumble when they get around to loading the new contract (which will absolutely be my last contract.)




Now, this is a clear example of your account being lock out INTENTIONALLY.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 21, 2017)

Does the contract that does not have ARP/RARP have a provision for that?  Would you provide the name of the resort?


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 21, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Sad you have to threaten to file a complaint for them to fix your account.  Glad it is working now.



So true.  Why should we as owners need to threaten to get even minimal customer service?  Wyndham should be ashamed.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Sep 21, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Does the contract that does not have ARP/RARP have a provision for that?  Would you provide the name of the resort?



The affiliiate is Bay Club of Sandestin but it was originally with Club Life. I just pulled the deed and I found that it was originally deeded week 16. I tried to book that week and it actually allowed it, so at the moment, everything looks to be working well.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 21, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> So true.  Why should we as owners need to threaten to get even minimal customer service?  Wyndham should be ashamed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would bet that the threat simply moved bendadin's problem to the top of the list.  Good for him, but it delayed resolution for the rest of us. There are still the same number of unresolved problems and Wyndham is still working on them one at a time


----------



## Avislo (Sep 21, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I would bet that the threat simply moved bendadin's problem to the top of the list.  Good for him, but it delayed resolution for the rest of us. There are still the same number of unresolved problems and Wyndham is still working on them one at a time



No, I do not think it delayed resolution of a complaint for anyone.  It is now my understanding that only those complaints that Wyndham deems as priority are going to be dealt with, or so that was what was indicated to me.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 21, 2017)

Avislo said:


> No, I do not think it delayed resolution of a complaint for anyone.  It is now my understanding that only those complaints that Wyndham deems as priority are going to be dealt with, or so that was what was indicated to me.




Which makes my case. My problems don't get resolved because you bitch better


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 21, 2017)

I have almost two million points at Bonnet Creek.  I pay extra MF so I can use ARP for thanksgiving time.  NONE of those contracts currently have ARP assigned.  
I've emailed.  And called.  A ticket is open but no resolution.  I can afford to be patient for two to three more weeks. But after that the ARP is of little value.  
I hate the prospect of having to use a threat but I may have to do that to get action.  
Anyone else getting this resolved?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Sep 21, 2017)

Give it one last try for the ARP insist your ticket be upgraded to priority status and maybe the poster that got a meeting with a bunch of Wyndham people at once can share with you a name to call.  What was referred to as a "handler" comes to mind.  Wish you well.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 21, 2017)

My "handler"was my contact person through the 6 months of negotiation that followed lasts Augusts suspension



At my recent meeting with Wyndham she was there, I think just to keep an eye on me. And because over the last year she has demonstrated an ability to "handle" me. 

I had the same thing with arp that was handled through regular channels. I presented the problem, and a ticket was created. When nothing happened I called back and I was transferred to the priority team. They sent me an email at one point to tell me that they were still working in it.  And then it was fixed

Wes.. I sent you a pm with the email


----------



## ilya (Sep 28, 2017)

gottashiner said:


> think we should EACH file a complaint with:
> Bureau of Compliance
> 
> Division of Florida Condominiums, Timeshares & Mobile Homes
> ...


----------



## Karen G (Sep 28, 2017)

gottashiner said:


> Didn't mean to hit enter so title is spelled incorrectly!


I just saw this post and fixed it for you. Any time you want a moderator's help, just click on the word "Report" right below a post and a message will be sent to all moderators.


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 18, 2017)

The correct name of the Florida state government agency is the *Department of Business and Professional Regulation*, commonly referred to as DBPR.  The division, address, and other info are correct...and they are great!

I used them when I was locked out of the website for months.  Even though there was no regulatory violation (just incompetence), they made a courtesy call for me and the problem was immediately fixed by Wyndham.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 18, 2017)

yep, the DPBR and the folks that work in that office on Timeshare related issues are outstanding!

just wish there were more of them!


----------



## ilya (Nov 16, 2017)

gottashiner said:


> think we should EACH file a complaint with:
> Bureau of Compliance
> 
> Division of Florida Condominiums, Timeshares & Mobile Homes
> ...




Maybe it is time for people to start  filing complaints.


----------

